# TODAY ON RO



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry but this is going to be short - I'll ask that anyone who would like to add to it, please do - I'll try more later. It's a busy day for me and I didn't know I was going to do this thread  So... 


[align=center]TODAY ON RO[/align]

[align=center]XxMontanaxX is 16 today! [/align]
[align=center]








[/align]
[align=center]Also gaining another year today are: Mollidy and ThatsMySimi[/align]

[align=center]HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL OF YOU!!!! [/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]Lilith and Chubbs are 5 mos old and scheduled for their speuters!!! Let us know how they do, Okiron![/align]
[align=center]:bunnynurse:[/align]
[align=center]
Weâre in the homestretch for the Zootoo contest! Letâs make sure Midwest Rabbit Rescue gets all the points we can manage!![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]

Do you recognize this adorable face???


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 26, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONTANA :biggrin2:!



*Just letting every one know of "Bugsy":
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=34461&forum_id=1


----------



## okiron (Mar 26, 2008)

Oops forgot to change the calendar.. Lilith and Chubbs is not getting speutered till they gain more weight and get better. Teeny is 5 months as well 

Happy sweet 16 Montana!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 26, 2008)

I bet Lilith and Chubbs are glad they get to wait LOL! 

How could I forget to add Teeny to the 5 mos babies?! :shock:


----------



## Roxie (Mar 26, 2008)

[align=center]*Montana also got a job at Dairy Queen!!*
[/align]


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2008)

That _looks like_ my Trixie...but I's know my girl...and that ain'ts her...hehe!!


YAY FOR MONTANA!!!


And a HUGE Happy Birthday to everyone!! 


Oh...and...*Teeny's* five months old, too! :biggrin2:


Edited to add: My apologies...obviously I didn't read everyone's replies...ROFLOL!!!


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 26, 2008)

Jamie's SIX months old now too! boy do they grow up fast! happy b-day Montana!hope you had a good one!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 26, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONTANA!!!!

Hope you have a lovely day! And congrats again on the job!! 

arty:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday, everyone! Hope you're all having a great day.

Is that bunny in the pic, Snuggy?????


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 26, 2008)

YES! that is SNUGGY! Isn't he cute?

I love his little nosey pattern! :hearts:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 26, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> YES! that is SNUGGY! Isn't he cute?
> 
> I love his little nosey pattern! :hearts:


Yay! Thought it was. (Snuggy is a she.) She's just precious.


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday Every-One!! :birthday


I hope everyone has an awesome birthday! arty:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I had the best day ever!

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 27, 2008)

*Really? I always thought Snuggy was a he!! :shock:Guess the gender fairy is messing with my brain! LOL! *

*Still I love her little nose and mouth! *sigh* I need a little lop bunny like her! *

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > YES! that is SNUGGY! Isn't he cute?
> ...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 27, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *Really? I always thought Snuggy was a he!! :shock:Guess the gender fairy is messing with my brain! LOL! *
> 
> *Still I love her little nose and mouth! *sigh* I need a little lop bunny like her! *
> 
> ...


Hee, I know sometimes you just get confused, with all the bunnies to try to remember. I know, I'd love to have one that looks like her too, and her poutiness.


----------

